# GTR attempted theft and a warning.



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

First of all, I am not putting this thread up to worry anyone but merely to warn folk of what has happened to me and could *potentially* happen to them.

As you may know my car is up for sale. Yesterday I got a call from a Asain bloke who expressed an interest in the car and asked if he could pop out in the evening. I replied that would be fine - I was in all evening. He turned up to look at the car and seemed interested in it, saying that he had just been let down on a GTR and was keen to get in one. He looked inside, asked me to start it up and asked numerous questions. It all seemed fairly genuine. He also asked me to lock and unlock the car using the fob and also tested to see that that exterior locks next to the door handles were working. He checked the history and stated that he wanted to buy the car and was going to perform an HPI check today. I said fine.

At 3:00am this morning, me and the Mrs heard the unmistakable sound of my beloved car roar into life. We flew to the bedroom window which overlooks the driveway and sure enough, someone had entered the car, started it up and was reversing down the driveway. We ran downstairs. By the time we got to the front door, the car was at the bottom of the drive way and was making its way up the private road (there are four houses on a little Close) and onto the main road. We stood briefly screaming and shouting before I ran back in and immediately got on the phone to the police. My Mrs being the superhero in disguise that she is, climbed into our diesal Mondeo and went down the road to see if she could see the car. Low and behold, the thief had abandoned the GTR literally 10 meters from the entrance of our road and had got out and legged it. Katy climbed in the car turned it around and pulled it back onto our driveway. The police came 10 minutes later and took a statement and we have the crime scene lot turning up at some stage today to take fingerprints etc, although I guess nothing will come of it. The only positive side is we are both ok and the car is completely unmarked. Why he decided to abandon the car is a mystery. Perhaps he underestimated how loud it was when started from cold and got a bit worried after we witnessed him pulling onto the driveway. Also, the car had very little petrol in it (around 20 miles displayed on the trip computer) so perhaps he thought he would not get too far. Whatever the case, the car is now safe and has been moved to another secure location.

I contacted Sly at Kaizer Motor this morning and it seems that what bloke had done was get me to lock and unlock the car whilst a device in his pocket was recording my car's key code data. This was then uploaded to a new key which he used to steal the car. Perhaps I am a bit naive but I was shocked at how easy this is to do! No need to break and enter to steal the key - just clone it and away you go. Again, perhaps my suspicions should have been aroused when he got me to lock and unlock the car with the fob but what can you do when someone comes to view your car? You have to be open and prepared to show them around the vehicle to a certain degree. It never entered my head that he was up to something and as car theft is not really something I know a great deal about I guess it wouldn't do!

As I say, I am not trying to scare anyone but just warning them to watch out for scams like this if they are selling their cars. Sadly I did not get the registration of the vehicle this guy turned up in. In hindsight I should have done but again, how cautious do you have to be everytime someone shows up to view your car? Photos and fingerprints taken from all viewers! :chuckle:

To sum up, me, the missus and the car are all OK and the thieving bastard failed in his mission to deprive me of my pride and joy that I worked my balls off for. Shame. :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like the Nissan key code has been cracked BMW style. Add's credence to Karls car that got stolen from the hotel.

Deterrent people! Stop locks, security posts, whatever it takes to stop a thief who HAS keys

Mike


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

That's not good to hear! Just glad you & your wife are ok.
Did the guy who looked your car over touch/handle the service books? If so, make the Scenes Of Crime officer know, they can send them away for chemical treatment for prints. Only downside is, it will render them useless to you!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Did the guy who looked your car over touch/handle the service books? If so, make the Scenes Of Crime officer know, they can send them away for chemical treatment for prints. Only downside is, it will render them useless to you!


The SOC officer is there at the moment and there is some positive news on that front but obviously I cannot give too much away on here.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Simple answer is don't use your unlock button. That way the code never gets transmitted and can't be grabbed.

The proximity transponder is a whole different thing which can't be scanned or grabbed, it's why he asked you do it from the key I guess.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I always use the door button to lock/unlock the car. I don't think there is any signal which can be traced at that moment, I could be wrong though.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Have you the mobile number one he guy rang you from still??

You can get pretty good cctv for £400 ish


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

New Reg so sorry to hear, this really boils my blood, can't imagine the horror of waking up to such an ordeal. 
Glad you and your family are ok albeit a little shaken up.

Seriously there should be a law in place that serves as an actual deterrent to such crimes.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

This is awful. Sometimes it takes things like this to change your outlook on selling private. I'm not talking about not doing it but its all to easy to just give your key to the guy who says "can i start it up mate" then makes off or when you go to give a test drive, you give him the key and he sits in the drivers side whilst you get around the other side to see he already set RRR and got his first launch under his belt.

Glad it all worked out and good to post things like this up so we are all aware of the scumbags tactics to steal your pride and joy.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

As others, very sorry to hear and very worrying if there is an issue arising with GTR security.

As a serial BMW owner it was always in the back of my head that my car may not be there when I came back to it with the key cloning issues.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to post that.

It's well worth knowing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Viper® said:


> I always use the door button to lock/unlock the car. I don't think there is any signal which can be traced at that moment, I could be wrong though.


Having spoken to Brian at length when working on the remote start facility, I think this is absolutely correct.

The transponder signal only works over very close range.

Given what I've learned about how the car is started, I'm very surprised that cloning the remote locking of the key was sufficient to start the car.

I suspect it was more likely the bmw or audi trick of getting into the car and then using a laptop and the obd2 port to start the car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Get yourself a Disklok steering lock. Well worth the money and a good visible deterrent.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments chaps. It is sickening when we have all worked for our cars that some pond scum who does not have the brains or work ethic to earn his money legally has to steal from those who do.

When we got the car back the lights around the emergency start slot under the steering wheel were flashing. I guess that means he used the cloned key in that slot to get the car started?


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

> The transponder signal only works over very close range.


True, there are also some 'blind spots'. The signal is easily blocked too. Sometimes I have my Nexus 5 in my hands with the key and apparently the phone blocks the signal.



> Intelligent Key operating range
> The Intelligent Key functions can only be used
> when the Intelligent Key is within the specified
> operating range from the request switch. The
> ...


How about if you use the key fob to open the trunk ?
Does it send out the same kind of signal with the code exactly like unlock/lock the doors. Or is it different because opening the trunk is less of a threat.

About the blinking light.


> INTELLIGENT KEY BATTERY DISCHARGE
> If the battery of the Intelligent Key is almost
> discharged, the guide light*1 of the Intelligent
> Key port blinks and the indicator appears on the
> ...


Maybe part of the copy key is to do it to a low battery keyfob because the system functions in another way then with a fully charged one. I don't know, I'm not a car jacker nor a criminal


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

I am never going to use the key fob again just in case there's some scum bag waiting near by to get the code, sorry to hear about your story and glad your both ok!

Bobby


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

glad it worked out for you and yours NewReg, what a shit situation to be in.... I hope the police come up with some good info and can do something about it! and thanks for informing us all..



Mookistar said:


> Sounds like the Nissan key code has been cracked BMW style. Add's credence to Karls car that got stolen from the hotel.
> Deterrent people! Stop locks, security posts, whatever it takes to stop a thief who HAS keys
> Mike


yeah after the hotel theft and now this, I'm feeling a stop lock coming on, and just use the button on the door to access the car...



Viper® said:


> I always use the door button to lock/unlock the car. I don't think there is any signal which can be traced at that moment, I could be wrong though.


I hope so, and if the code can be cloned, maybe Nissan needs to find a way to fix it and do a recall????



Kadir said:


> Get yourself a Disklok steering lock. Well worth the money and a good visible deterrent.


+1


----------



## D.no (Dec 2, 2014)

Firstly - I'm glad that you're both OK. Secondly - I'm glad the pond-dweller didn't get your pride and joy. 

Thirdly - thanks for arming us all with great information.

I'm about to install CCTV onto my garage facia - mainly to find out who's cat keeps shitting on my drive, but if it helps as a deterrent (not to cats obviously!) then it's a bonus. 

Hope you can both settle quickly after this traumatic incident.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hate to bring this up, but what's to stop them coming back now they have the code? or following you to the shops and taking it then?

Can you reset it manually?


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I hate to bring this up, but what's to stop them coming back now they have the code? or following you to the shops and taking it then?
> 
> Can you reset it manually?


Now that the SOC team have finished with it, the car has gone to my parents house 50 miles away. They have very secure storage.

I am driving to London to drop by and see Sly tomorrow. He can re-program the key for me so the code is different, apparently. It will then be stored at my parents house and will not be used until it gets taken to part-ex at the end of this month.

TBH I cannot see them coming back. They had a clear chance to get away with it yesterday. All they had to do was put their foot down but for some reason they decided to bail. My neighbours are all on alert now and the police have been informed. Quite frankly, in terms of security, I think Tony Martin had the right idea but that is another debate for another thread!


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.... I think you are lucky that you had so little fuel in the car!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

OP - How did your Mrs drive the car back?, did they leave the cloned key in the car or was your Mrs carrying a set?

Glad you're both okay.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Adnan

No, they removed the cloned key from the vehicle but the car was still running and the door was open. My Mrs simply got in and drove the car back round the corner and on to the driveway. The car was stopped literally 100 meters from our house.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Viper® said:


> I'm not a car jacker nor a criminal


That's what they all say!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Scumbags...they need to be destroyed like vermin.
Glad to hear you rescued the car.

I think I'll be getting myself a steering lock as a visual detterent. Anyone recommend the best one to get?


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Karls said:


> Scumbags...they need to be destroyed like vermin.
> Glad to hear you rescued the car.
> 
> I think I'll be getting myself a steering lock as a visual detterent. Anyone recommend the best one to get?


I used to have a Disklok but it seriously scuffed up the steering wheel on my 5 series. Obviously better than having the car stolen but still very annoying.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

if anyone has Ecutek, before bed set the valet mode. You can get your tuner to set the max speed of valet mode to what ever you want.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What about 









Or


----------



## mulechild (Aug 12, 2014)

may sound odd, but do you think this may have been a test run to prove the equipment they had worked, and actually had no use for the car itself.?


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

grahamc said:


> What about


Seem like a good idea in principle, depends how well constructed and practical they would be for daily use. I wouldn't really wanting to be dragging around 15kg metal box in and out of the house twice for every journey I make etc


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Karls said:


> Scumbags...they need to be destroyed like vermin.
> Glad to hear you rescued the car.
> 
> I think I'll be getting myself a steering lock as a visual detterent. Anyone recommend the best one to get?


Get the Disklok one that covers the entire steering wheel.

As DocT notes and rightly so, the steering wheel can get scuffed a little but better to have a scuffed or slightly marked steering wheel than have no car to contend with. 

I think they come in slightly different sizes so get one that fits okay. But again well worth investing in. If anything for a visual deterrant.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

mulechild said:


> may sound odd, but do you think this may have been a test run to prove the equipment they had worked, and actually had no use for the car itself.?


better off doing that at a dealership.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

mulechild said:


> may sound odd, but do you think this may have been a test run to prove the equipment they had worked, and actually had no use for the car itself.?


I think they wouldn't have driven the car at all if they were doing that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, that's disturbing news, hope all is well now.

As I understand it though, there's 2 "signals":

One to lock/unlock the car via the key fob button, and a second one that must be kept in short range to actually start the car.

I can see how the first one could be intercepted, but how about the second one? He managed to start the car, so he must have got hold of it...

Also, I've been advised to cover up the chassis number that is visible by the windshield, because it could be used to clone the key, didn't think much of it at the time, but maybe there's some truth to it?

Concerning to hear, hope we can learn from this, specifically how to prevent it.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

We could really do with an official word from Nissan regarding "cloning" of keys. There appears to be a lot of confusion as to whether it is in fact possible or not and to what degree the cloning works in terms of entry/starting.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

BigBen said:


> We could really do with an official word from Nissan regarding "cloning" of keys. There appears to be a lot of confusion as to whether it is in fact possible or not and to what degree the cloning works in terms of entry/starting.


I agree!


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

if they have indeed done something via the obd port like the bmw/range rover/mercedes issues, there are a couple of options available. one is quite simply a cap for the obd that appears to be the socket but is pretty hard to remove. the other is an obd relocation kit. the cap, if i remember rightly is thatcham approved to withstand a sustained attack of x amount of minutes. i dont think the relocation kit is.
i'm not a trader on here (and its not something we stock anyway) so the importers are:
Databloc ? Protect your vehicle from key cloning and electronic car theft for the cap
HOME - www.synergy-automotive.com for the relocation kit.

there is also another way of a simple modification/addition of the wiring to the rear of the obd port that a security installer should be able to do that would render the port useless also.

remember these are only if its been started via some obd equipment also.

if they manage to do it with just being able to clone the key and no obd connection then your best bet would be a tracker with starter cut.
smarttrack are a good one, depending on the kit you get, will track and display the last location and can immobilise the vehicle (not while driving i might add, prevents a restart). they are only as good as the installer though and we have heard many stories off telematics companies where the signal suddenly disapears half way down a motorway, said thief have found the device, ripped it out and launched out window.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

or autowatch 86hi - much cheaper.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BigBen said:


> We could really do with an official word from Nissan regarding "cloning" of keys. There appears to be a lot of confusion as to whether it is in fact possible or not and to what degree the cloning works in terms of entry/starting.


Nissan wouldn't tell if there was a chance it could blow up in your face, let alone bother telling you if the key could be cloned lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

"Yes sir, there is a known problem in that anyone can grab the code and steal the car, we are totally negligent, please sue us now!"

I'm sure they'll tell you everything you want to know.


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> or autowatch 86hi - much cheaper.


it is, and alot depends on the system the customer would feel comfortable with.

personally i prefer the idea of tracking the car to a point where it would be immobilised safely rather than it, in theory, being able to be driven onto a busy motorway where it would then start to cut out.

if like the OP you are selling the car, a tracker would be silly, unless you went subscription free, and the autowatch would indeed be better.


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothing worse than thieves. Glad all is well. They did a similar thing when I owned a previous car. 3 forum members cars were taken all within a week and one lads car was opened and they pushed it onto the back of a low loader.
Nicked to order my guess.


----------



## Fryman (Sep 4, 2014)

mate glad to hear that she didnt get away, nothing is worse then having your pride and joy stolen :/


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> "Yes sir, there is a known problem in that anyone can grab the code and steal the car, we are totally negligent, please sue us now!"
> 
> I'm sure they'll tell you everything you want to know.


Or get sued for not telling us


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Shocking!!!!!

So glad that the scum didn't get away! Can't think why the idiot would pull it out of your driveway and then abandon it 100 metres away!!! Low fuel was probably key here, and being 3am - was your car frosted over??? Either way, they didn't get away which is a major relief!

I was always under the impression that the GTR key cannot be cloned!!! Obviously wrong.

Just counting myself lucky thinking about the amount of times I have left my car on my driveway when coming home late rather than securely putting it inside.

I think just a simply CAT 1 immobilizer should keep the car safe - I have had to do this to most of the BMW's I have had due the known issue.

Would like more information on this though.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I thought the stock immobilser was cat 1 certified already.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad all is ok New Reg.

I would guess their was actually 2 of them, the bloke wouldn't have walked to your house, so another bloke was probably waiting at the main road in their car (where your car was abandoned). When the thief saw that he'd awakened you, he didn't want to risk being caught by police looking for a stolen car, so abandoned it immediately and jumped into the waiting car. 

I wonder if there are any anpr or cctv cameras on your main road that would have picked up a car at around 3am? If you're near a town centre there would be. I think if this was a murder investigation there's a good chance the guy would be caught, but as it's a car crime they won't throw many resources at it, sadly.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad you are ok, thanks for sharing. Hope they catch the t**ts.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I thought the stock immobilser was cat 1 certified already.


I'm sure you are right - but I was talking about an independant secondary one installed. The type you have to touch the fob on the contact before the ignition turns on. (not sure if any of this will help - just my 2p worth)

These immobilisers have certainly helped the BMW problem.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

The car will be going to Sly tomorrow and he will hook up his box of tricks which may help determine how the car was started and what was done to it.

I do have some additional news regarding the crime itself which is positive but I won't be posting it up here on this time - I would not be at all surprised if the people involved were reading this as the bloke that looked at the car stated he had been on the forum. However, I will keep you updated as to what Sly finds out tomorrow and of course the crime itself in due course.

Thanks again for the supportive comments and if nothing else I hope the thread helps prevent a few future cases like this.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Shocking news. Just shows suspect everyone! Wonder why they abandoned it. Did you rember the reg from car they came to yours in?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've no doubt a criminal element reads this site. Nothing we can do about but if the police have any suspects I'd be happy to assist where I can. 

In the meantime, PoP up security posts are cheap and easy to fit.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

TABZ said:


> New Reg so sorry to hear, this really boils my blood, can't imagine the horror of waking up to such an ordeal.
> Glad you and your family are ok albeit a little shaken up.
> 
> Seriously there should be a law in place that serves as an actual deterrent to such crimes.


+1 to that. New Reg, also very sorry to hear that and big thanks to you for posting up. 

I think I read somewhere that it's suggested that you never invite anyone to your home to view the car. Meet at a pub or supermarket near by so they don't know where the car lives but I guess you just think its not going to happen. 

Glad you and the Mrs are ok, that's the main thing. Hope they catch the scumbag and he dies a terrible death the thieving c#nt. 

Satan


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

Makes you think........... 

I use a steering lock called a 4tress that hopefully will be enough to stop anyone having an easy time of taking the car. I find the steering wheel needs half a turn to get the best position for it but it is fully on show & hopefully would be enough to put someone off. That & my van that's blocking it in on the driveway. The steering lock is a bit of a nuisance but I have got used to it & my mindset is that even when I move the car to wash it the lock goes back on. 

I think that when the time come to sell some I will ask to see some ID, proof of address & a Land line number etc.. before showing someone the car & if they can't provide this info then they don't get the car.

Hope you get a conviction


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for posting the original info - that is useful to know. I think if selling my motor, I would be tempted to either meet general punters elsewhere in the first instance with only the deal being concluded at my place and would also consider openly taking any viewers reg number / driving license number and if mega paranoid, a copy of their finger prints on a glass or something similar - and being open about it. 

Not sure if this would be considered too extreme, but if a theif knew someone had all of that info on them then it would have the make them think twice before popping back to steal anything. 

In the short term I think I will just use the remote as infrequently as possible.


Finally...



Mookistar said:


> I've no doubt a criminal element reads this site.


Just for the record, my car is guarded by a pack of homosexual rapist gimps.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Actually scrap that. The gimps just asked me to lock and unlock the car using the key fob... So I have got rid and instead installed me one of these https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2151684198011


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sextons London fit a wireless transponder activated additional immobilizer to bmws and range rovers.

It works automatically and imperceptibly as an additional anti scan anti grab deterrent.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

You can't beat a good old fashion alarm, we have been in the security trade for 28 years and lately we have alarmed so many high performance cars! You need more then a immobiliser you need to know when someone is fiddling with your car before they try and take it. We have a alarm on our gtr which is very loud and will surprise a thief when they try and nick it. Also good thing with my alarms is your don't have to hand your fob to anyone, if you give it for some work or service you don't have to hand your fob in! Everything will behave Nornal!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Satan said:


> I think I read somewhere that it's suggested that you never invite anyone to your home to view the car. Meet at a pub or supermarket near by so they don't know where the car lives but I guess you just think its not going to happen.


I'd never do that. It's like a football match, play to your home advantage. Let the "buyer" know there are lots of people at the property (invite some mates to be there during the viewing" Let him see how securely the car is locked before you let him near it. Let a friend jot down reg no.s and take some photo's from inside the house if you're really nervous and make sure you have someone with you on any test drives (if possible)

Otherwise you could wake up in a Car park with a sore head and no car. :flame:

Mike


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

I picked up a 2014 RS4 the other day. Took it for a service with Audi and they couldn't access anything from the OBD port. 
It's got a tracker and an aftermarket cobra alarm fitted. I spoke to the company that fitted the system and they told me that so many of these cars were being nicked that they put in a hidden switch which disables the OBD port. The switch is in a place nobody would expect to look...good idea!

When I told Audi garage about this, of course, they denied any knowledge of these cars going missing.

I mentioned this on Karl's thread. If they have cracked some code, we could expect to see more of this sort of thing so everyone should take extra caution in my opinion.

OP, glad it ended well for you chap. Could so easily have been a different story. Incidentally, did the "buyer" ask if you had a tracker fitted?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hidden switch is what Litchfield use on the BMWs. Think it makes a lot of sense.

I spoke to Iain who also suggested that people use ecutek valet mode. It can be set to not allow the car to start for times when you want to leave the car safe.

It's available as a free option to anyone who has an ecutek, so worth dropping him a line if you want this feature.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Worth maybe also accidentally videoing any punters who come to visit?


----------



## AnilS (Mar 9, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Thanks for posting the original info - that is useful to know. I think if selling my motor, I would be tempted to either meet general punters elsewhere in the first instance with only the deal being concluded at my place and would also consider openly taking any viewers reg number / driving license number and if mega paranoid, a copy of their *finger prints on a glass or **something similar* - and being open about it.
> 
> In the short term I think I will just use the remote as infrequently as possible.


To expand on Martin's point. With keys in my pocket and in range of car, I'd get them to press the button on the door 

OP sorry to hear but glad you didn't come to strife.

Bad world out there.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Kadir said:


> Get yourself a Disklok steering lock. Well worth the money and a good visible deterrent.


Good call. What size is needed as I see they come in SML sizes. Also I have a flat bottom wheel so assuming that this wont be an issue with fitment 

New Reg. Glad you and your heroic lady are ok and you also got the car back undamaged. must have been very disconcerting for you and I truly hope that the shit scumbag that tried to steel the car is caught and punished accordingly


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

D.no said:


> I'm about to install CCTV onto my garage facia - mainly to find out who's cat keeps shitting on my drive,


PMSL:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this, your very lucky to get it back.

Makes you think, what ant-theft devise can you put on your car that bloody works!

Can l ask though, how may viewings have you had since you put your car up forsale?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Firestarter said:


> Good call. What size is needed as I see they come in SML sizes. Also I have a flat bottom wheel so assuming that this wont be an issue with fitment
> 
> New Reg. Glad you and your heroic lady are ok and you also got the car back undamaged. must have been very disconcerting for you and I truly hope that the shit scumbag that tried to steel the car is caught and punished accordingly


Just measure your steering wheel & get the size to match.
They also sell a steering wheel elasticated cover, to prevent the lock marking the leather. Nice idea!!
Think i'll be getting one.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Hidden switch is what Litchfield use on the BMWs. Think it makes a lot of sense.
> 
> I spoke to Iain who also suggested that people use ecutek valet mode. It can be set to not allow the car to start for times when you want to leave the car safe.
> 
> It's available as a free option to anyone who has an ecutek, so worth dropping him a line if you want this feature.


Just had a look on EcuTek's web site & the Valet Mode looks like an awesome idea!
"_To give the car owner piece of mind when putting their car into somebody else's care, Valet mode is a low performance mode with limited torque, speed and range. Valet mode can only be turned off via a secret PIN number entered using the cruise control buttons and coolant temp display.

It can also be used as an anti-theft device, as it can limit the range that the car can travel when Valet Mode is enabled_."

Adamantium, any idea on spec for the valet mode?
What torque, speed & distance can be set?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

think it's pretty much infinitely variable.

I would just set engine speed to 100 rpm, that way it would never start, unless the plan is to let them start it and drive it away.

In relation to the problem in this thread, Brian (BDL99) has had a brilliant idea that could be a genius solution for us all.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the sound of that! Or I would like to set the max speed to something like 5mph.

Ooooh tell us more.....


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

opcorn::chuckle:

Bobby


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been to see Sly today. He confirmed that the key data had been captured using a wireless capture device. As for starting the car, they had used the emergency start slot under steering wheel. Quite likely that a laptop was involved in somehow transferring my car data onto the 'new' key whilst it was inserted in the slot. It is all a bit beyond me to be honest but the bugger was probably on my drive for a fair few minutes cajoling various things to get the car started. Anyway, the key data has now been reset so the thief's key will not work now which is a massive relief.

Northstar34 - he was actually the first person to view. I have had numerous offers but all quite low. The car is going to be part exed now which, after what I have suffered in the past two days I am more than happy with. I will lose out on what I may have got on a private sale but TBH it is a small price to pay.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

New Reg,

It's simple, unfortunately. He grabbed your code from your remote and got into the car without setting off the alarm.

He then used the OBD2 port to program a new key exactly like a dealership would do if you lost yours. Most likely using a consult 3 box.

The mechanical interlock linked in this thread would prevent them from getting to the odb2 port for a while, or as has been done by others, disabling the port with a remotely located switch.

Brian's idea is a fair amount cleverer, but it's not for me to go into here.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Like the idea of a switch. Will have to speak to sly re that when I next visit.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the idea of a hidden switch, security through obscurity will probably work against the average car thief.

I wonder if there are any cloning devices available on some of the darknet sites.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

What happens on valet mode if they exceed the set range? Does the engine just cut out?


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

Hope they find the scum that did this. Glad no one got hurt


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> Brian's idea is a fair amount cleverer, but it's not for me to go into here.


If it could help our users, please let us know.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It will help everyone but it's going to need a fair amount of work to make it a viable product. Will speak to Brian and see if he wants to comment.

Maybe he'd be interested to know if there would be a market for it before committing the time and money to making the thing.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well for securities sake I'll happily hold back the hounds


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

Problem with Valet Mode is I don't see myself going through this routine everytime I start/stop the car:
http://youtu.be/kRBcdAvbXOI


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Problem with Valet Mode is I don't see myself going through this routine everytime I start/stop the car:
> http://youtu.be/kRBcdAvbXOI




No that would take to long.

Perfect for when you know the car is going to be in someone else's hands or parked up for a long period


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the issue I have.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Presumably someone has cracked the presumably rolling code algorithm by taking one sample. Which suggests an unfortunately poor security implementation. Authentication of key coding would surely require talking to Nisssn mothership computers rather than a standalone device in the wild. Are Nissan idiots?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just as stupid as Audi, BMW and range rover.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Have BMW, Audi, Range Rover sorted this problem. And if so, how?


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't think so, someone rang into Radio 2 today saying their car had been driven off the driveway and Police in London have been stop checking Range Rovers to check the driver is the owner as that many have been taken..

Back to the old school, hidden switches for fuel pumps and ecu/ injectors etc. Even a remote crank/ cam angle sensor signal cut via switch/ relay.

Have they managed to grab Clifford/ Toad etc rolling codes from aftermarket alarms?.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

the problem isn't just the grabbing, they can break in, at an alarm blindspot point, plug in an obd2 from the outside and create a ghost key that lets them drive away.

The way to stop them is to prevent the obd2 hacking in some way, either mechanically or electrically.


----------



## its_lilz (Dec 11, 2014)

scary business! good to read you car is safe.
i don't have a garage so its pretty worrying! i have just tried and tested a small disklok and ordered via ebay today, with the carry case and steering wheel cover it came to £109.22.
the disklok websites do group buys if anyone cares to set one up:

disklokuk.co.uk/contact/groups/


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheap method of protection on the M3Cutters forum with the BM's getting stolen was a OBD Disabled sticker for the door. 

Little things like that can have a surprising effect.

This was them here.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's a good idea.


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Actually scrap that. The gimps just asked me to lock and unlock the car using the key fob... So I have got rid and instead installed me one of these https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2151684198011


i have just shat myself laughing!!!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

NewReg: Just saw this. Glad you got the car back and family is safe. 

Has anyone spoke to Nissan about this?


----------



## Eric Laybourne (Apr 27, 2009)

New Reg said:


> First of all, I am not putting this thread up to worry anyone but merely to warn folk of what has happened to me and could *potentially* happen to them.
> 
> As you may know my car is up for sale. Yesterday I got a call from a Asain bloke who expressed an interest in the car and asked if he could pop out in the evening. I replied that would be fine - I was in all evening. He turned up to look at the car and seemed interested in it, saying that he had just been let down on a GTR and was keen to get in one. He looked inside, asked me to start it up and asked numerous questions. It all seemed fairly genuine. He also asked me to lock and unlock the car using the fob and also tested to see that that exterior locks next to the door handles were working. He checked the history and stated that he wanted to buy the car and was going to perform an HPI check today. I said fine.
> 
> ...


This is a new one to me ( not the dodgy Asian but the key code grabbing ), anyway glad you are all OK, good luck with the sale.


----------



## GTS20s (Oct 7, 2008)

That's a terrible situation to be in but glad nothing bad happened in the end!

I had a bad issue with my GTR once. I left a Superdry hoody on the passenger seat and 2 pikeys we seen on cctv smashed the passenger window and robbed it. You can't have anything nice these days without some form of scum trying to steal/damage it.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I can beat that GTS20s I few years back I saw a tidy old J Reg Clio 16v so went and picked it up.

Other than a bit of an oil leak was fine so drove 100 mile home, stopped at shop picked up a can of Red Bull and some chewing gum chucked it in the glove box and briefly stopped at my mates for 5 minutes.

Came out, passenger window smashed glove box open and can and gum stolen on a whim! couldn't believe it. So yes leaving things out of sight is a deterrent but still people will see whats around... couldn't believe it. Only had the car about 2 hours.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

EAndy said:


> I can beat that GTS20s I few years back I saw a tidy old J Reg Clio 16v so went and picked it up.
> 
> Other than a bit of an oil leak was fine so drove 100 mile home, stopped at shop picked up a can of Red Bull and some chewing gum chucked it in the glove box and briefly stopped at my mates for 5 minutes.
> 
> Came out, passenger window smashed glove box open and can and gum stolen on a whim! couldn't believe it. So yes leaving things out of sight is a deterrent but still people will see whats around... couldn't believe it. Only had the car about 2 hours.


in fairness the gum and redbull were worth more than the car


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like Ford RS' are being targeted!
Here's how their OBD ports are being used - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmSOEKfkug 

Has anyone had their R35 OBD port disabled?
I've had valet mode mapped in by Iain & its neat when leaving your car with a garage or the like.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Valley mode? is this to stop the Welsh rally boy wannabe's ? 

I know EcuTek can have Valet mode 

I have chick mode mapped in to one of my maps which stops the bird from ragging the car to death, makes no boost etc


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Looks like Ford RS' are being targeted!
> Here's how their OBD ports are being used - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvmSOEKfkug
> 
> Has anyone had their R35 OBD port disabled?
> I've had valley mode mapped in by Iain & its neat when leaving your car with a garage or the like.


This is a big problem with Fords.
A lot of Fiesta ST are going missing too.
We had a transit stolen at work the same way, took less than a minute and was taken while the driver was locking the gate at the rear of the vehicle having pulled it out of the yard to use it. It was switched off and he had the key in his hand still!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

You can buy OBD locking covers.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> You can buy OBD locking covers.


Have you got a link for this?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I haven't but a quick google finds...OBD-Saver -


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I've contacted this UK based OBD lock company - The OBD Lock NEW | Tier One Vehicle Solutions Limited | We design and manufacture safety and security solutions for vehicle manufacturers.

Just awaiting a reply & i'll get details for GB!

Iggy


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You can disable the OBD port by pulling a fuse.

Would certainly confuse a would be thief for how long though who knows.

If there's enough interest, I may look into a plug and play solution that would enable the OBD port to be disabled/enabled at will.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Unfortunately it isn't just fords, although Transits as Rich has said are a very common trend. Doesn't help that once broken the [email protected] can get rid of the parts quickly as the engines and other parts fit a lot of other motors.

BMW, Merc, Range Rover and many more are all targets. Just depends on what box the local [email protected] have. 

Defo interested in your idea Charlie


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, count me in on that CC!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

After seeing this thread, I went and took a look at the fuse box to pull out the fuse for the ODB port, I noticed the fuse had some sort of plastic housing over it to enable you to easily remove/reinsert the fuse out/in position. 

Wondering if it's like this from factory, if so, Nissan knew about its security risks and have made it easy to remove the fuse.

My ODB port is now disabled.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Obviously don't reveal the location otherwise they can bring a fuse with them. Lol


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Obviously don't reveal the location otherwise they can bring a fuse with them. Lol


I actually got the location from google, any would be thief can too. 

The guard/lock for the ODB port is probably a better solution and would be more of a deterrent.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just been speaking with a guy who runs this site - OBDBlocker | Home

Could be worthwhile for the GTR?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

A nice idea however the blocker is only held in place by heat shrink.

Far too easy to remove especially with the GTR which has an OBD plug that comes out freely from the dash.

I'd like to see this with a lockable connector or as an extension cable that you can stick the original OBD connector securely out of the way and difficult to access.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

CC, I agree. It needs to be secure & lockable!
Or maybe a 'bypass' switch in a secret place?!?

I telephoned & emailed this company loads but never got a single reply!
The OBD Lock NEW | Tier One Vehicle Solutions Limited | We design and manufacture safety and security solutions for vehicle manufacturers.

Iggy


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Best bet is to completely cut the OBD connector off, and use a random connector (female on the car side, male on the obd2 cable ends). Keep the odb2 connector safely away from the car.

The chances of them de-pinning the random connector are slim...

If dealer needs access you just supply them the odb2 connector.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Wow this is not good, thank you for sharing! You just cannot trust anyone these days!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

keithmac said:


> Best bet is to completely cut the OBD connector off, and use a random connector (female on the car side, male on the obd2 cable ends). Keep the odb2 connector safely away from the car.
> 
> The chances of them de-pinning the random connector are slim...
> 
> If dealer needs access you just supply them the odb2 connector.


Couldn't agree more however not practical for most folks as not within their skill set.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

Surely a mobile auto electrician wouldn't charge too much, even at £100 it would be worth it for peace of mind..


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Can anyone actually confirm an OBd crack for the GTr?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just unclip the actual OBDII connector from the blanking panel, shove it up inside the dash, and attach a falsey where the real one used to be.

Confused little would be thief 

Would anyone like a fingerprint activated start button?


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Just unclip the actual OBDII connector from the blanking panel, shove it up inside the dash, and attach a falsey where the real one used to be.
> 
> Confused little would be thief
> 
> Would anyone like a fingerprint activated start button?


A good idea would be to integrate a DESkey like the ProECU uses into the OBD port that only that certain DESkey will work to use the OBD port. Can't imagine that ever being implemented though.


----------

